# Type most likely to ... (Socionics edition)



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

To_august said:


> Are you asking about my answer or answering to my statement?


I was answering to a question that I thought was an answer. Sorry, I got the game now. The 2nd phrase is supposed to be a question...anyway nvm

TMLT to move to the woods and become a hermit after an exceptional medical career.


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

That can only be LII I think. 

Type most likely to believe Socionics is the ultimate answer to solve the problems of the world?
Type most likely to believe Socionics is bullshit?


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

owlet said:


> TMLT want 'complete collections' of things


For some reason I want to answer introverted rational types. They seem to have perfectionistic tendencies more frequently?



ColdWindsRising said:


> Type most likely to believe Socionics is the ultimate answer to solve the problems of the world?


Type with weak and mental Fi. Alpha NT maybe.


> Type most likely to believe Socionics is bullshit?


Sensing types from serious quadras.


TMLT stage imaginary conversations between them and fictional characters.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

To_august said:


> TMLT stage imaginary conversations between them and fictional characters.


LSE...:happy:


TMLT revolve the arms around your neck applying low pressure just to mimic a chokehold


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Beta ST

Most likely to become a crazy cat lady?


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Someone who has little regard for cleanliness combined with excessive compassion toward every homeless cat living in the neighbourhood. IEE maybe.

TMLT walk around the apartment when talking on the phone


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Te ego? 

TMLT promptly make use of opportunities presented to them regardless of their necessity or importance, opposite of being economical.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Alpha SF

Most likely to be into typology?


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Delta NF

TMLT to try every job once


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

EP temperament, I suppose.

TMLT object to having their room cleaned. 

TMLT get singularly obsessed with something for an extended period of time.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Serpent said:


> TMLT object to having their room cleaned.


SLI, because "it's not a mess but a highly convenient living space"



> TMLT get singularly obsessed with something for an extended period of time.


Inert ethics type. Let it be EIE.


TMLT think conspiracy theories are bs


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Te-valuers, I guess.

TMLT introspect on their life over the years like it's a book or movie.


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

EII

Type most likely to strongly associate certain colours with certain moods.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Alpha SF.

TMLT put something away with a lot of deliberation and care because they don't want to lose it, only to lose it and say in exasperation, "It's like small beings are stealing my things, I assure you it no longer exists on this earth, I will never find it!"


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

EIE perhaps? Te role function and Si PoLR.

Type most likely to refuse to applaud if he thinks the performance wasn't worth it?


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

ColdWindsRising said:


> EIE perhaps? Te role function and Si PoLR.
> 
> Type most likely to refuse to applaud if he thinks the performance wasn't worth it?


A rude type.

TMLT have difficulties to maintain contacts and connect with people over time.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

_Let's get it moving.
_
People with psychopathic tendencies, naturally. But so as to direct it into Socionics realm let them be the types with 1D Fi.

TMLT walk fast stepping on people's heels.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

(sp last with 1D Si given the motivations I imagine for clipping someone's ankles) 
ILE because they didn't realize their bladder needed to be empty three hours ago and wow, it's about to burst, and they're vaguely wondering why they they didn't notice their body and remarking on the convenience of android bodies, etc. and whoops. Clipping happens. 

TMLT to embody this:


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

LII. They love online trolling and no Se-valuer would keep such an outdated keyboard.

TMLT believe in Astrology.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Te PoLR?

TMLT be stone-faced in situations of collective emotional expression, maybe even deliberately so.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Some manner of Beta.

TMLT collect rare dragon eggs and name the hatchlings in latin.


----------



## a cat (May 27, 2017)

either Alpha NT or IEE lmao

TMLT be most vain


----------



## Aldys (Nov 14, 2011)

SEE?

TMLT apply their philosophical understandings to all of humanity?


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Ni egos. 

TMLT view human relationships the same way as business transactions?


----------



## Aldys (Nov 14, 2011)

SLE.

TMLT say one thing and do another?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Ti PoLR. 

TMLT be willing to sacrifice parts of their "humanity" to be stronger/more proficient (cyborg).


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

NTs

Most likely to be fuckboys?


----------



## Aldys (Nov 14, 2011)

SLE

TMLT believe in objective truths.


----------



## Verity (Aug 2, 2014)

IEE and SEE because of normative and valued Te.

TMLT create restrictions for themselves when playing video games to make them more challenging?


----------



## Aldys (Nov 14, 2011)

LII... 

TMLT reach sage wisdom, but still lash out at people?


----------



## a cat (May 27, 2017)

ILI perhaps?

TMLT be out everywhere everyday til the wee hours of the morning


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

ESE, I'd think.

TMLT avoid communicating with people in person but spend literally all day hanging out with friends (and strangers) in an online setting.


----------



## Mr Oops (Jun 29, 2016)

This is hard
LII? IEI?

TMLT Cleans up their house decades on weekly basis using exactly the same routine.


----------



## Aldys (Nov 14, 2011)

ESI???

TMLT to try to disprove something someone they don't like has said. Not because they care about the person's opinion but because they dislike the person.


----------



## ryukku (Jul 4, 2017)

ESI

TMLT be a womanizer


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

SEE
TMLT get into an argument about how fearless they are and end up planning to go skydiving


----------



## Eternally Changing (Nov 15, 2013)

LIE

TMLT go on a solo journey around the world in an effort to re-enact 'Eat, Pray, Love'

Sent from my LG-H343 using Tapatalk


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

IEE

TMLT to finish a book they lost interest in, because they feel bad about giving up on what they started.


----------



## Aldys (Nov 14, 2011)

ESE???

TMLT to read into EVERYTHING?


----------



## teslapriest (Jul 7, 2017)

IEI-Fe sub in my experience

TMLT never settle down on one partner/ find "the one" and marry?

Sent from my LG-M150 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicoisking (Aug 12, 2016)

Probably the IEE (ENFp)
TMLT screw up society just for the hell of it


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

SLE?

I'm probably being biased

TMLT find hidden meanings and parallels in tv shows


----------



## Aldys (Nov 14, 2011)

IEI, perhaps.

TMLT have the most difficult time getting over something/letting go?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

relationship wise, perhaps a 1D Fi type?
depends if the experience involved the vulnerable function maybe

TMLT wear a "not everything sucks" tee?


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

IEE (negativism obscured by enthusiasm) 

TMLT carry around a small bag with the words "it's just a bag" printed on the side


----------

